# Beyond the Myth



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

Beyond the Myth is a beautiful documentary on Netflix.
My fiance showed it to me and we managed to sit down and watch it together.

I recommend it if you haven't seen it, if you like documentaries.


Warning: you may cry!
(I couldn't help but get teary eyed..)


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

It was alright.. too bad the only actual APBT in the whole thing was in the very beginning, but ehh not too terrible.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I ageee.... it was ok but definitely not a holy grail of apbt info and I certainly didn't cry.....


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

You know what I wish would replace all those documentary's, especially that "off the chain" bullshit. PITBULL CARNIVAL! Something that shows how much these men and women love their dogs.


----------



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

My Fiance turned on 'Science of Dogs', so we watched it,
and now I'm watching 'Shelter Me'.

Any good suggestions?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My only suggestion is to QUIT calling them pitties and fur babies


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

just tap pits said:


> my only suggestion is to quit calling them pitties and fur babies


af*kenmen!!!


----------



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

If you paid any bit of attention, you would have read that
I said the "pittie" reference was in someone else's words.
I turned their statement into a question about a dog's diet.

And I don't see a problem calling animals 'furbabies'.
Many people see their animals as children, especially
if they aren't able to have children..


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Weird. My dogs are my dogs, not "furbabies".


----------



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

And I'm sure your "dogs" have nicknames?
Or do you call them dog?


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

They have names I call them by, they dont get referred to as children or anything close to children. They are lucky if I dont just call them curse words.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

None of my dogs nicknames are appropriate for this forum(and for the record my ex wife couldn't have kids and neither of us have ever thought of an animal as a human child. Or a repacement for a child. Thats ridiculous.). 

Youre humiliating a nobel warrior breed of dogs(which I have a huge issue with) every time u call them those names. They arent stuffed animals or pomeranian.


----------



## pandification (Oct 17, 2013)

They don't care what you call them.
Whether you call them curse words,
or I call them furbabies. As long as we love them.

To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well dnt be surprised if u get remarks every time u do


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

pandification said:


> They don't care what you call them.
> Whether you call them curse words,
> or I call them furbabies. As long as we love them.
> 
> To each his own I suppose.


100% fact. Screw people who actually think baby only applies to freaking humans. Elephants and lions have babies. OMG every animals has a baby!!?!?! How crazy to NOT think that my dog, which has fur, is not my fur child. JFC have a problem if I beat my dog or don't feed it. Having a problem because I speak the truth, my fur covered mammal is MY furbaby and you just itching to start drama for no reason.

I hate people who don't call their animals fur kids. Those people are so stupid and ignorant if they do not call their animals fur kids, they must not love their dogs if they don't see them as something to care for. They must beat their dogs if they don't think of them as a part of their family. what cold evil individuals those people are who don't see the potential another life has to be there for you. How can they not view their dog as family. Now how that sound? Just as ignorant as what some of you are saying. And totally not true.

I know many people who have human children who still have fur children. I don't want human children, money grubbing disease carrying tv hogging drive me somewhere children. I do want fur children effing deal with it lol

I hate people who call sneakers tennis shoes. You are all stupid to call them tennis shoes unless you play tennis in them. Just had to put that out there.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you Ames!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

pandification said:


> They don't care what you call them.
> Whether you call them curse words,
> or I call them furbabies. As long as we love them.
> 
> To each his own I suppose.


 Animals *period* are NOT " little people in fur coats" , there is NO such thing as a " pittie" or a PiTTbull , or a Pitt.

Anthropomorphism can be *dangerous* , to both canines and humans. It's a disservice to canines as a whole entity.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ames said:


> 100% fact. Screw people who actually think baby only applies to freaking humans. Elephants and lions have babies. OMG every animals has a baby!!?!?! How crazy to NOT think that my dog, which has fur, is not my fur child. JFC have a problem if I beat my dog or don't feed it. Having a problem because I speak the truth, my fur covered mammal is MY furbaby and you just itching to start drama for no reason.
> 
> I hate people who don't call their animals fur kids. Those people are so stupid and ignorant if they do not call their animals fur kids, they must not love their dogs if they don't see them as something to care for. They must beat their dogs if they don't think of them as a part of their family. what cold evil individuals those people are who don't see the potential another life has to be there for you. How can they not view their dog as family. Now how that sound? Just as ignorant as what some of you are saying. And totally not true.
> 
> ...


Dogs are dogs people are people.......If my dog or any other dog even looked at my baby wrong I wouldn't think twice about beating it's fawking head off. Just saying there is a difference.....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> Dogs are dogs people are people.......If my dog or any other dog even looked at my baby wrong I wouldn't think twice about beating it's fawking head off. Just saying there is a difference.....


 Agreed , save for the fact that that I'd cut a lot less slack for a human that went after a kid , a *lot* less.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> Dogs are dogs people are people.......If my dog or any other dog even looked at my baby wrong I wouldn't think twice about beating it's fawking head off. Just saying there is a difference.....


Who is saying there it not a difference. Lol. I sure as hell ain't. If a person beats or hurts your child you mean to tell me you wouldn't want to beat that persons ass for messing with your kid too? Or because they are human they don't deserve an ass beating?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Agreed , save for the fact that that I'd cut a lot less slack for a human that went after a kid , a *lot* less.


Yep, Hard time wouldn't bother me in a situation like that


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> Yep, Hard time wouldn't bother me in a situation like that


 Individuals who prey on kids suffer from a dietary defiency , they lack a sufficient amount of cupro-nickel,copper and lead in their diet.

This can be remedied quite expediently , direct cranial injection at whatever velocity comes readily to hand quite handily alleviates the syndrome.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ames said:


> Who is saying there it not a difference. Lol. I sure as hell ain't. If a person beats or hurts your child you mean to tell me you wouldn't want to beat that persons ass for messing with your kid too? Or because they are human they don't deserve an ass beating?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Honestly, I live by a different code than most if it doesn't directly affect me or mine I could care less what goes on other than up here on this ridge.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Ames, Welder calls his sneakers tennis shoes!! LOL Is it a southern thing?

And who gives a shit what people want to call there own dogs or animals. *


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

In my class I passed the word around to watch Beyond The Myth even if there was one apbt in it the fact that it is an a BSL awareness documentary is the important. BSL can hurt us all regardless if we have APBT, AM, Dogo, or any type of mutt with a block head.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it soumds stupid amd make it a point to tell you rhat I rhink s its stupid and embarrassing to yourself and the animals (especially a animal with the history of the apbt)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I still haven't seen it >.< and I even own it now! Lol. I work with Chako Pit Bull Rescue here and got a copy of it from Dawn Capp who is featured in it. Lol. She is a great woman who understands the breed more than most rescues do! She really is in this for the breed!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a white dog that i call john wayne!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> *Ames, Welder calls his sneakers tennis shoes!! LOL Is it a southern thing?
> 
> And who gives a shit what people want to call there own dogs or animals. *


right! and I dont know they did that crap in Ohio too lmao. So funny!



Just Tap Pits said:


> I think it soumds stupid amd make it a point to tell you rhat I rhink s its stupid and embarrassing to yourself and the animals (especially a animal with the history of the apbt)


I have a mutt so its all good then?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OldDog said:


> Agreed , save for the fact that that I'd cut a lot less slack for a human that went after a kid , a *lot* less.


Humans have brains and can communicate and speak so I kinda disagree I would so want to hurt a human who abused a child more than if a dog was improperly managed to the point they were left in a situation to to abuse a child. But I understand how some people may not feel the same way. I think they are all horrible.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I ageee.... it was ok but definitely not a holy grail of apbt info and I certainly didn't cry.....


LoL I love you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

~stangchick~ said:


> *ames, welder calls his sneakers tennis shoes!! Lol is it a southern thing?
> 
> And who gives a shit what people want to call there own dogs or animals. *


and by god what i say is law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seems like yall just itching to fuss about something today...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

welder said:


> and by god what i say is law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seems like yall just itching to fuss about something today...


Don't worry welder, I call them tennis shoes too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you all play tennis in them?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol when I moved to LA someone told me to wear "tennis shoes" and I was like "wtf?! I don't play tennis!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

pandification said:


> Beyond the Myth is a beautiful documentary on Netflix.
> My fiance showed it to me and we managed to sit down and watch it together.
> 
> I recommend it if you haven't seen it, if you like documentaries.
> ...


 Is that the one where they show pitbulls fighting and the dude with the mask on says that thats what the dogs are here for ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I call them Shox, Pumas, boots, or flip flops. That's all I wear lol. Occasionally I point out somebody's "whore shoes" as well. Those are heels lmao!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Is that the one where they show pitbulls fighting and the dude with the mask on says that thats what the dogs are here for ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Um no

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> Is that the one where they show pitbulls fighting and the dude with the mask on says that thats what the dogs are here for ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was n called Off the Chain I think. And it was just plain dumb and unrealistic.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I call them Shox, Pumas, boots, or flip flops. That's all I wear lol. Occasionally I point out somebody's "whore shoes" as well. Those are heels lmao!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LMAO!! Whore shoes. Niiiiiice.
I have Reefs, Asics, or Doc Martens myself. 
I guess I would call them sneakers if I wore them to sneak around. Mostly they are running shoes. Wishful thinking that one day my fat ass might be able to run in them. LOL!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> LMAO!! Whore shoes. Niiiiiice.
> I have Reefs, Asics, or Doc Martens myself.
> I guess I would call them sneakers if I wore them to sneak around. Mostly they are running shoes. Wishful thinking that one day my fat ass might be able to run in them. LOL!


 rotfl!!!!!! Mine have never seen a run. I guess I could call them walking shoes. Or lazy shoes. Ooh ooh or Flinstone Tires.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> rotfl!!!!!! Mine have never seen a run. I guess I could call them walking shoes. Or lazy shoes. Ooh ooh or Flinstone Tires.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Flintstone tires!! That's it!! I no longer have running shoes, I now have Flintstone tires. LOL!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Flintstone tires!! That's it!! I no longer have running shoes, I now have Flintstone tires. LOL!


 ya I'm pretty proud of that one lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> LMAO!! Whore shoes. Niiiiiice.
> I have Reefs, Asics, or Doc Martens myself.
> I guess I would call them sneakers if I wore them to sneak around. Mostly they are running shoes. Wishful thinking that one day my fat ass might be able to run in them. LOL!


Hahaha that's a riot. I can't imagine not wearing sneakers now screw that my feet are way to important I need sensible shoes lmao.

ooo what I call those shoes shouldn't be said in open forum.... You know duck me pumps  lol.

I loved the science of dogs especially the wolf part (thank you Carrie for figuring out the name) how although so similar in DNA the dogs ability to include or not include a human in their packs or to look for help from a human when wolves differ and it doesn't even cross their mind. It was a cool study IMO to see.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ames said:


> Hahaha that's a riot. I can't imagine not wearing sneakers now screw that my feet are way to important I need sensible shoes lmao.
> 
> ooo what I call those shoes shouldn't be said in open forum.... You know *duck me pumps*  lol.
> 
> ...


hahaha rhymes with...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bahahahaha Ames that's why I love ya!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

I just wear boots and boots.... Texas FTW! Haha!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> I just wear boots and boots.... Texas FTW! Haha!


I wear boots 99.9% in the summer. Between skirts and riding horses lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> That was n called Off the Chain I think. And it was just plain dumb and unrealistic.


Youre right ! I saw that on youtube

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I wear boots 99.9% in the summer. Between skirts and riding horses lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you a fellow Texan?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Are you a fellow Texan?


Nope. Mo. For me  I've been to Texas a few times though and one of my good friends is in Snyder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ames in pumps?????? Omg pics!!!!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> Do you all play tennis in them?


Nope! Lol just always grew up calling them that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

IMA END THIS FUSS.... I GOTTA AUSSY SHEPARD...AND NOTHIN TO SHEPARD!

NO SHEEPS,NO HORSES,NO COWS(UNLESS YA COUNT MY SISTER)...SO AM I POSSED TO CHANGE THE DOGS FN NAME CAUSE YA BUNCHA YANKEES DONT KNO HOW TO TALK???? HELL NAW...:flush:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

welder said:


> IMA END THIS FUSS.... I GOTTA AUSSY SHEPARD...AND NOTHIN TO SHEPARD!
> 
> NO SHEEPS,NO HORSES,NO COWS(UNLESS YA COUNT MY SISTER)...SO AM I POSSED TO CHANGE THE DOGS FN NAME CAUSE YA BUNCHA YANKEES DONT KNO HOW TO TALK???? HELL NAW...:flush:


I have an Australian Shepherd too  mine herds my horses though lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Is there anything you aint got?????????????????????/lol


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

welder said:


> Is there anything you aint got?????????????????????/lol


Hopefully a significant other...  lmao...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

welder said:


> Is there anything you aint got?????????????????????/lol


I don't have a sparkly pink Unicorn or a gator mouf in my moat to protect the castle that I ain't got. LMAO!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hahahahah good 1.....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This documentary I came across features a renowned trainer that one of our own members works with. Thought I'd share... I'm still watching it.






Seems like it's looped, the video starts over about 58 minutes in, and there's no sound... just FYI


----------

